# Make Friends



## kathryn94 (Aug 19, 2018)

I want to make friends/relationships but struggle as very nervous round people, what people think and what i will say etc.


----------



## kings_speech (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm sure a lot of us feel the same way. For some, it's perfectly natural to feel overwhelmed in social situations (empaths for example). Sometimes when I meet someone new, I say to myself "dont reveal everything at once". Take a chance and express what you want to say. Maybe your perspective on the real world is "different" but original. Now is the time to find your voice and practice using it. Some of us on this forum are genuinely interested in hearing it


----------

